# equipment boneyards



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone know of any equipment boneyards around the keep older equipment and not scrap it all out?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Isn't Sam Weiner the patron saint of old equipment in Ohio? It seems that you google it or craigslist search and you shall find it


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Machinery trader has a section of dismantled machines if you're looking for cheaper oem parts


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your in Ohio so I dont know how much help this will be,
but ski areas are known to have some good bone-yards for snow equipment.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.sewlparts.com/


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I have found the part that I need. To try and make a long story short I had new tires mounted on my 69 Cat, and less than ten blocks from the tire dealer, the right rear tire blew, and when the machine hit the pavement, it bent the rim. I located a rim in Texas, so they are shipping it to me. Thanks for all the suggestions, but none of them had the part I needed.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

A 69 Cat, wow can you post up some pictures?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Keep an eye out for a 922B parts machine, it's worth the investment if you plan on keeping the old loader for awhile yet. You can still get parts from Cat for the old iron but it's high priced.


----------

